# My baby can say Hi now



## 17thy

Its so crazy! She's 8 months old, today I handed her her babydoll and she said "Hi" and grabbed its hair and dragged it to the corner with her. Where did my baby go?! They grow too fast :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

lolz, aw cute. Syri says something that sounds a lot like hi but i'm not too sure she does it on purpose.


----------



## newmommy23

aw! mine only says dada lol


----------



## 17thy

Dada was really weird with em. She said mama first, then dada, then didn't say dada again for a good 2 months, and now she says it all the time! Babies are amazing and they learn really quickly.


----------



## Lucy22

What a clever little girl :flower: I love baby talk, its so cute :cloud9:


----------



## stephx

Lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

Clever girl! :D
I loved it when Issy first started saying hi...I got really excited and clapped and stuff, and she started saying hi to EVERYTHING!
Like bus stops and tables....


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Wow, 8 months and can say Mama, Dadda and HI with meaning? That's v.advanced! Like Desi Said mine says something like hiya alot but he doesn't know what it means (I don't think!) :)


----------



## annawrigley

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## lily123

Saying hi at 8 months. Definitely.


----------



## x__amour

She's just babbling or a super baby.



> 7 to 12 months
> When he *babbles* and vocalizes now, your baby will *sound* as if *he's making sense*. That's because he's *trying out tones and patterns similar to the ones you use*.




> 13 to 18 months
> Now your child is using *one or more words*, and he *knows what they mean*. He'll even practice inflection, raising his tone when asking a question, saying "Up-py?" when he wants to be carried, for example. He's realizing the importance of language as he taps into the power of communicating his needs.


----------



## 17thy

Anna I will take a video! :D


----------



## 17thy

Wow and dammit quit getting defensive. Oh my god yeah I understand she babbles, but she does say hi with meaning, and only refers to me as mama and only refers to DH as dada... so guess that makes her a super baby. :rolleyes:


----------



## annawrigley

Cool, get it in context please, like saying it when greeting a person or something :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Wow thats amazing


----------



## vinteenage

Apparently. :coffee: Suppose she can talk down to all the other teen mom babies now!


----------



## mayb_baby

Hi Mummy and DH :rofl:


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie tells me what she wants for t and how she wants it cooking...and what colour plate she wants in on lol.

Nah all she does is babble...sounds like dadadadada all day blooming long the she blows rasberrys and slavers on me. Its great :)


----------



## annawrigley

emmylou92 said:


> Hollie tells me what she wants for t and how she wants it cooking...and what colour plate she wants in on lol.
> 
> Nah all she does is babble...sounds like dadadadada all day blooming long the she blows rasberrys and slavers on me. Its great :)

Omg is that cos shes's......... a BABY?! Why on earth is she not reciting Shakespeare yet? Your baby must be very backwards


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael can FLY


----------



## vinteenage

mayb_baby said:


> Michael can FLY


He sprouted wings already? Damn.


----------



## Burchy314

Haha Jayden can swing dance, swim like Michael Phelps, jump rope, and break dance. She will be going on America's Got Talent!!! :rofl:

Haha I am just kidding, but really at 8 months old it is just babbling.


----------



## 17thy

Lol its funny how I can't share anything in here without a bunch of sarcasm. Talk about talking down.


----------



## lily123

Well Esmee speaks 4 languages so you can all suck it.



:winkwink:


----------



## mayb_baby

vinteenage said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Michael can FLY
> 
> 
> He sprouted wings already? Damn.Click to expand...

:dohh: Like a Month ago but has just figured how to use them <3 So proud atm. :happydance: 
He is SOOOOOOOOO CLEVER LIKE SUPER BABY MATERIAL.
Grows up so quick :cry:


----------



## emmylou92

Omg is that cos shes's......... a BABY?! Why on earth is she not reciting Shakespeare yet? Your baby must be very backwards[/QUOTE]

I must teach her...TUT TUT bab mummy i am :dohh:

Her baby is starting uni in september as she will beable to drive by then. :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

17thy said:


> Lol its funny how I can't share anything in here without a bunch of sarcasm. Talk about talking down.

We arent talking down to you. We are just having some fun. At 8 months old babies just babble, they have NO IDEA what words mean yet!!! EVERY SINGLE TIME someone posts a thread just like this it turns out this way.


----------



## ~RedLily~

So another thread that's going to get locked then?

I only know what my LO can and can't do so not getting into this whole thing.

That's great hun :D x


----------



## 17thy

Its pretty rude to whoever starts the thread if this is what happens EVERY time someone wants to share something new their baby does. Wtf do you all never have anything nice to say?


----------



## emmylou92

We will see i'm sure cause surely she would like to prove us all wrong by showing us :)


----------



## Burchy314

17thy said:


> Its pretty rude to whoever starts the thread if this is what happens EVERY time someone wants to share something new their baby does. Wtf do you all never have anything nice to say?

We arent being mean. I am nice to everyone here 99.9% of the time. And it is not everytime someone shares something their baby does, it is every time someone says their baby can talk with MEANING at this young of an age. It is JUST BABBLES!

And these girls have a lot of nice things to say. They give great advice whenever they can!


----------



## emmylou92

I'm nice....all the time. So are all the other mummys.....JUst very very hard to believe your baby talk's and knows what she is acctualy saying.


----------



## x__amour

Well, fuck. Since Tori knows what she's saying, call me Bob.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Dear god, what the fuck people?
I'm not going to lie, i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:

Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.


----------



## emmylou92

Hello bob....nice to meet you.  hehe x


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:



> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Are you calling Michael a Circus Freak????

I AM OFFENDED

Here have a :flower:


----------



## x__amour

emmylou92 said:


> Hello bob....nice to meet you.  hehe x

No, seriously. All she ever says to me is "Bob". She'll babbles "Dada" to OH but I'm BOB? :huh:


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, *i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for* but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.

Oh yeah like thats going to make her feel better :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Noah calls me Anna. Advanced much


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> Are you calling Michael a Circus Freak????
> 
> I AM OFFENDED
> 
> Here have a :flower:Click to expand...

Why thank you, but i dont care for flowers, can I have candy instead? Peppermint patties to be exact!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, *i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for* but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> Oh yeah like thats going to make her feel better :dohh:Click to expand...

At least I'm not spam attacking her thread.


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> Are you calling Michael a Circus Freak????
> 
> I AM OFFENDED
> 
> Here have a :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you, but i dont care for flowers, can I have candy instead? Peppermint patties to be exact!Click to expand...

WTF are they??


----------



## emmylou92

Lol lol lol pmsl :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> Are you calling Michael a Circus Freak????
> 
> I AM OFFENDED
> 
> Here have a :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you, but i dont care for flowers, can I have candy instead? Peppermint patties to be exact!Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are they??Click to expand...

Gasp!!! You dont know what a peppermint patty is?? You havent lived. 
https://page.bps101.net/web/T2010/2010-11 T1 TC/done Karger/Pix/York_Peppermint_Pattie.jpg


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, *i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for* but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> Oh yeah like thats going to make her feel better :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm not spam attacking her thread.Click to expand...

We arent spam attcking her thread...:coffee:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, *i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for* but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> Oh yeah like thats going to make her feel better :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm not spam attacking her thread.Click to expand...
> 
> We arent spam attcking her thread...:coffee:Click to expand...

:rofl: than what do you call the last three pages?


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, *i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for* but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> Oh yeah like thats going to make her feel better :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> At least I'm not spam attacking her thread.Click to expand...
> 
> We arent spam attcking her thread...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: than what do you call the last three pages?Click to expand...

Joking around with friends about the subject of the post.


----------



## emmylou92

:sleep: Yes mayb_baby.....you have a child but you haven'y lived untill you have....eaten a sweet (or what ever that is) :haha: x


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dear god, what the fuck people?
> I'm not going to lie, i find it annoying that 17thy seems like shes bragging when she comes on and thats often all she comes for but that does not justify everyone turning this into a circus! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Kudos to OP for behaving like an adult through the madness.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> Are you calling Michael a Circus Freak????
> 
> I AM OFFENDED
> 
> Here have a :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why thank you, but i dont care for flowers, can I have candy instead? Peppermint patties to be exact!Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are they??Click to expand...
> 
> Gasp!!! You dont know what a peppermint patty is?? You havent lived.
> https://page.bps101.net/web/T2010/2010-11 T1 TC/done Karger/Pix/York_Peppermint_Pattie.jpgClick to expand...


Looks Yuck have a polo


----------



## mayb_baby

emmylou92 said:


> :sleep: Yes mayb_baby.....you have a child but you haven'y lived untill you have....eaten a sweet (or what ever that is) :haha: x

I am Lorna Queen of Vagina :hugs::flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Not sure what a polo is!


----------



## emmylou92

I went pot holing a year or so back and if you snap a polo under ground where its pitch black you can see sparks :)

mayb_baby i cant thank you...but thank you for my flower...i love it )


----------



## mayb_baby

Polos are a brand of sweets whose defining feature is the hole in the middle. The peppermint flavoured polo was first manufactured in the United Kingdom in 1948 by employee John Bargewell at the Nestle Factory, York, a range of flavours followed. The name &#8216;Polo&#8217; is reportedly from the word &#8216;Polar&#8217; and is to symbolise the cool and fresh feeling one gets from sucking a Polo


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ooo fancy, are they covered in dark chocolate?


----------



## mayb_baby

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/7348287.stm
 



Attached Files:







_44569543_polo226.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> Ooo fancy, are they covered in dark chocolate?

No its a mint


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thats like a life saver! I think i'll stick to my patties, its the chocolate that really makes it.


----------



## leoniebabey

my LO could say Hiya with meaning from early on, not as early as OP's but all LO's are different and develop at different rates. on the other hand he was fiarly late with walking and didnt take a step till 13 months


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> my LO could say Hiya with meaning from early on, not as early as OP's but all LO's are different and develop at different rates. *on the other hand he was fiarly late with walking and didnt take a step till 13 months*

That's bang on, not late at all :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> my LO could say Hiya with meaning from early on, not as early as OP's but all LO's are different and develop at different rates. *on the other hand he was fiarly late with walking and didnt take a step till 13 months*
> 
> That's bang on, not late at all :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah it's not late late but to me it seemed it


----------



## Char.due.jan

I am queen of vagina. Vagina, vagina, vagina!!! 

Haha sorry that video makes me laugh! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> I am queen of vagina. Vagina, vagina, vagina!!!
> 
> Haha sorry that video makes me laugh! :haha:

Shaky shaky bum bum is my personal fave


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed!

I don't really think I need to go into why


----------

